# Stromaufnahme eines Drehstromasynchronmotors bei 87Hz



## Salzebrezel (30 August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in meiner Firma die Aufgabenstellung eine Anlage mit 2x250kW Frequenzumrichtern in Betrieb zu nehmen. Die beiden Motore sollen mit 87Hz Betrieb betrieben werden.

Vom Prinzip ist mir der 87 Hz Betrieb klar, ich nehme einen Motor, schließe den in Dreieck an und parametrier die Motorspannung auf 230V. Dadruch kann ich dann über die Reserven des FU´s (von 400V) die U/F Kennlinie weiter nach rechts verschieben (um 1,72) und somit mehr Leistung aus dem Motor ziehen.

Das ich eine 1,72 fachen höheren Strom schon im Nennbetrieb habe durch die Dreieck Schaltung, ist mir auch bewusst. Nur verstehe ich nicht wie sich die Stromaufnahme von 50Hz-87Hz verhält, bleibt die gleich,sinkt oder steigt diese. Ein SEW Techniker hat gesagt der Strom bleibt von 50-87 ungefähr gleich, aber warum? 

Von was hängt die Stromaufnahme ab des Motors ab?
Steigt dann auch das Drehmoment um das 1,72 fache?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## weißnix_ (30 August 2017)

Salzebrezel schrieb:


> Von was hängt die Stromaufnahme ab des Motors ab?
> Steigt dann auch das Drehmoment um das 1,72 fache?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten



Das Moment bleibt von ~0...87Hz konstant entsprechend den Nenndaten. Die Stromaufnahme entspricht den Nenndaten für Dreieckbetrieb. Bei Nennbelastung wird der Motor den Nennstrom fordern.
Die 87Hz Schaltung dient dem Zweck, über die Strangspannung den für das Nennmoment erforderlichen Strom gegen die Induktivität des Motors treiben zu können.


----------



## RONIN (30 August 2017)

Ich würd dir dir die paar Seiten nahe legen.
Da sind die Zusammenhänge ganz gut erklärt.
Frage zu Drehstrommotor und 87Hz-Betrieb


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das Moment bleibt von ~0...87Hz konstant entsprechend den Nenndaten. Die Stromaufnahme entspricht den Nenndaten für Dreieckbetrieb. Bei Nennbelastung wird der Motor den Nennstrom fordern.
> Die 87Hz Schaltung dient dem Zweck, über die Strangspannung den für das Nennmoment erforderlichen Strom gegen die Induktivität des Motors treiben zu können.



Naja das mit dem konstanten Moment würde ich jetzt bei einem normalen Asynchronmotor und einem FU ohne Rückführung nicht unterschreiben.
Die Aussage des SEW-Technikers stimmt schon, denn je höher die Frequenz desto höher auch die Gegen-EMK und die internen Verluste des Motors.
Oberhalb von etwa 70 Hz ist es meist vorbei mit linearen Verhältnissen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (30 August 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Oberhalb von etwa 70 Hz ist es meist vorbei mit linearen Verhältnissen.



Schon klar. Aber in der Praxis genügt diese Annäherung in der Regel.
Für genauere Ansprüche gibt es dann die angepasste U/f-Kennlinie oder umrichterabhängig genauere Regelverfahren.
Unterhalb ~10Hz schlagen die ohmschen Verluste in der Regel auch störend durch.

Ich setze die 87Hz-Schaltung in der Regel zum erweitern des Drehzahlstellbereichs an 2...7 kW Antrieben ein. Die 200kW-Leistungsklasse ist nicht meine Schuhgröße.

Wichtig bei der Schaltung ist die Auslegung des FU nach der Stromaufnahme des Motors und nicht nach der Nennleistung (idR. FU 2 Leistungsstufen größer als der Motor). Aber über die Phase ist der TE ja schon hinweg.


----------



## offliner (31 August 2017)

Die Frage ist hier, ob ein 87Hz Betrieb bei 250kW noch sinnvoll ist. Die Verluste werden irgendwann so groß, so dass der Nutzen sinkt. 
Ich schätze mal, dass der Motor in der Größe noch etwa 300kW bei 87Hz liefern kann, also weit entfernt vom Faktor Wurzel 3. 
Der Motor wird dann bei 50Hz eine Spannung von 230V sehen und bei 87Hz eine Spannung von 400V (in Dreieck geschaltet). 
Hierbei wird der Dreieck-Strom aufgenommen. So wird der Motor in der Regel auch in Betrieb genommen, ggf. abhängig vom FU Hersteller.


----------



## doctorVLT (31 August 2017)

Was ist den die Last....was wird mit den 250kW betrieben?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2017)

Schau mal aufs Typenschild ob das überhaupt ein 230/400V Motor ist. Denn Standard bei Normmotoren und der Leistungsklasse ist eigentlich 400/690V, d.h. bei 400V im Dreieck, damit ein Stern-Dreieck Anlauf realisiert werden kann.


----------



## weißnix_ (31 August 2017)

Oder er hat 'nen FU am >690V Netz.


----------



## Salzebrezel (27 September 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Der Umbau hat statt gefunden und die Anlage läuft nun im 87Hz Mode.


----------



## shrimps (27 September 2017)

Was wurde umgebaut ?
230v oder 400v oder ?
Viele Ideen aber keine Rückdetails.
So lerne ich leider nicht viel...
Sorry 
Shrimps

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2017)

shrimps schrieb:


> Viele Ideen aber keine Rückdetails.
> So lerne ich leider nicht viel...
> Sorry
> Shrimps



Tja war ja auch nicht der Sinn dass du was lernst


----------

